# List of things for trainer



## Chuck9584 (Apr 6, 2018)

Im sending my 14 week old puppy for 2 week training, trainer told me to make a list of things i want him to learn and goals.
Besides basic commands what should i include in that list?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Why are you sending your dog to someone else to train? Your reason for sending should tell you what your dog needs to learn. He’s very young, so they should be doing basic foundation work, house manners and interacting with the environment. If the trainer doesn’t know that, I would reconsider.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's only 14 weeks? what exactly do you expect him to learn in 2 weeks other than the beginnings of basic commands? He's just a baby. And after the 2 weeks, what do you expect? Are you going to continue training? 

Sit. Down. leash walking. basic manners. And that is really a lot for 2 weeks for a 14 week old puppy.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

If I were you I would take that time to train him myself, spend as much time with the pup in order to bond. Before 6 months, that's where primary socialisation takes place the most. I didn't have a trainer until my dog was 9-10 months, and it was only for consultation, never to learn basic obedience/tricks. I teach him all basic obedience, tricks and manners.

But if you still want to proceed. At 14 weeks, I will just expect him to learn a good sit, stay, leash walking, no pull, probably down. Just the basics.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm in agreement with everyone else who has replied, save your money and train basic obedience yourself! When he's a little older join a puppy obedience class. Working with your puppy on basic obedience is good for both of you, it's a bonding activity! If you have questions on teaching specific things search the forum, chances are it's been addressed before! If not ask!


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

I can understand sending your puppy to the 2 week training camp if you are going out of town during the period of time or close to it and have no options. At least it would be productive for the time and you know your pup would be socialized and not cooped up the majority of the time. But if you're just sending the pup off for training I would suggest just doing it yourself. Especially cause a lot of "problems" going on right now are because your pup is still a baby. They grow so quickly at this age, 2 weeks is a long time to miss out on. Basic obedience is pretty easy to teach these intelligent pups and if you are having trouble there are always classes that are less than an hour where a trainer can help you and your pup. At his age though I agree with everyone else basic obedience, house manners, leash walking, and I wouldn't expect too much more from such a young pup. Plus you'd save a lot of money, in my area it averages around $2,000 or more for a 2 week board and train program.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Smh


----------



## Chuck9584 (Apr 6, 2018)

tc68 said:


> Smh


Shaking your head for?


----------



## Chuck9584 (Apr 6, 2018)

Im sending him for training because Im getting knee surgery, from the hours of 9-3pm him and I would be togrther but i would be unable to move so would it be fair for him to sit there looking at me and wondering why im
Not playing with him or working with him? No it wouldnt thats why i prefer he goes to training for 2 weeks, those two weeks will help alot. Im not being lazy & choosing the easy way out. I dont have the ability to train him right now thats why.


----------



## Chuck9584 (Apr 6, 2018)

I dont like the idea of spending $$$ on something I could do myself but I wont be able to. I’ll be on crutches for the next few months. Back to back surgery on both knees. This is why I came here to ask my question. Thank you to those who answered it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That info would have helped answer your question .

May be consider longer term board and train? Two weeks will help but sounds like you'll be unable to do much for several weeks. In that time, the two weeks of training won't be followed up on and you will lose the effort. 

I would ask the trainer to teach some kind of game thst you can do from a chair to occupy his brain. And really stress a recall game. If you can't go to your puppy then your puppy has to have super high value to come to you.


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Chuck9584 said:


> Im sending him for training because Im getting knee surgery, from the hours of 9-3pm him and I would be togrther but i would be unable to move so would it be fair for him to sit there looking at me and wondering why im
> Not playing with him or working with him? No it wouldnt thats why i prefer he goes to training for 2 weeks, those two weeks will help alot. Im not being lazy & choosing the easy way out. I dont have the ability to train him right now thats why.


See this I can completely understand. I believe that is why everyone wanted more info, it's easy to assume you were doing it expecting a new and easier dog. But life happens and you've got to do what is best for your dog. So I completely understand what you are doing and really respect your effort and dedication to your dog. Thanks for clarifying  I agree with Jax, I would ask your trainer to teach him games that you can do with your pup from your chair. Like fetch and him dropping it on your lap or next to you, this way you could wear out his energy and have fun yourself. You could probably look up games for disabled people and their dogs to get ideas. Going through a long amount of time being incapacitated is exhausted both physically and mentally, so having your dog could help keep your spirits up. Plus this is such a crucial bonding time for you both so it'll be good for you to be able to do so. Usually after board and train you are taught how to do the exercises your dog learned with him. I would definitely ask the trainer to work on "off" with your puppy, having surgery and sharp puppy claws it could be bad if he jumped on you excessively. Also, if you happen to have a doggy door so your pup goes outside to potty I would make sure he understands that and to make sure there is nothing in the backyard he could get hold of since you won't be able to run and pry things from his mouth. I would go about your days with your dogs and note anytime you are having to do something with him that would be hard to do while recovering, then you can hopefully find things that will help with your everyday that we may not think of. Just keep in mind even when he gets back he will still be a puppy and around 4 months until 6 months German Shepherd puppies are teething so things may become challenging again around this point.

Good luck!! I wish you a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

I like Jax08’s idea re: games you can play at home while recovering. I don’t know how much you are spending on the board and train, but could you use the $$ to pay a trainer and dog walker/yard cleaner to come to your home? Like have the trainer come for an hour 2x a week to work with you, focusing on stuff you can do at home while you recover? 

If you’ll just be in too much pain/too immobile to handle the pup at all, then maybe send for a week and then do the at home games and pay a trainer and walker/cleaner upper to come in? At 14 weeks, 2 weeks will feel to the pup like he has a new home now. 

Of course you’ve probably thought about all this already, and your plan is the best that works for you. For 2 weeks board and train, I agree with focusing on recall, and I’d add Sit and Leave It, so you can use them from the couch when pup comes home. Given your situation, I would prioritize those; worry about loose leash walking and other obedience later, unless pup learns those 3 really fast and gets bored. But have the trainer focus on those. My pup learned Leave It at 13 weeks, and it was super useful as he was so curious and getting into everything as a puppy!


----------

